# [GELÖST] weis nicht mehr weiter: umts stick -> kein /dev/..

## Marco_H

Hi!

Habe vor vielen Jahren schonmal mit Gentoo Linux gearbeitet, aber nur im Server bereich. Da ich jetzt auch für den Desktop Linux einsetzen möchte bin ich hier gelandet. 

Gentoo: Aktuelles Stage3 vom 31.01.13 (ebenso aktuelles portage) und Kernel 3.6.11 (nicht genkernel)

Nach endlosem Handbücher lesen und Googeln (außerdem 2x 2 stück ibuprofen 800) läuft jetzt soweit alles zu meiner zufriedenheit  :Wink: 

Nur meinen UMTS Stick (XS STICK p14) kann ich nicht dazu überreden seinen dienst zu verrichten!

Was ich bisher getan habe:

usb_modeswitch, ppp installiert und alle Kernel module aktiviert

Ausgabe von lsusb: 

```

Bus 001 Device 006: ID 1c9e:9605 OMEGA TECHNOLOGY

```

von dmesg:

```

[ 4156.924420] usb-storage 1-1.1:1.4: usb_probe_interface

[ 4156.924425] usb-storage 1-1.1:1.4: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 4156.924566] scsi10 : usb-storage 1-1.1:1.4

[ 4156.924631] hub 1-1:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 4157.925350] scsi 10:0:0:0: Direct-Access     USBModem Disk             2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[ 4157.925641] sd 10:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

[ 4157.932130] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

```

Laut lsusb müsste sich der Stick schon im Modem "modus" befinden. Zumindest wenn man Google trauen kann. Aber warum wird dann kein /dev/ttyUSB0 erstellt?

Auch ein:

```

modprobe usbserial vendor=0x1c9e product=0x9605

```

brachte mich nicht weiter.

Die Ausgabe von usb_modeswitch -c

```

usb_modeswitch -c /etc/usb_modeswitch.conf -v 0x1c9e -p 0x9605

Looking for default devices ...

   found matching product ID

   adding device

 Found device in default mode, class or configuration (1)

Accessing device 008 on bus 001 ...

Getting the current device configuration ...

 OK, got current device configuration (1)

Using interface number 0

Using endpoints 0x01 (out) and 0x81 (in)

Not a storage device, skipping SCSI inquiry

USB description data (for identification)

-------------------------

Manufacturer: USB Modem

     Product: USB Modem

  Serial No.: 1234567890ABCDEF

-------------------------

Warning: no switching method given.

-> Run lsusb to note any changes. Bye.

```

Evtl fällt ja euch noch was ein.

Grüße

Marco

//EDIT

meine Kernel config: http://pastebin.com/q0dFPPMGLast edited by Marco_H on Mon Feb 04, 2013 11:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Marco_H

Nach weitere versuchen und viel Kaffee + Kopfschmerzen habe ich die Lösung zusammen mit Google selbst gefunden!

Aus welchem grund auch immer wurde bei mir kein /dev/ttyUSB0 erstellt. Daher musste ich das selbst erledigen:

```

modprobe option

echo "1c9e 9605" | tee /sys/bus/usb-serial/drivers/option1/new_id

```

So wurden bei mir /dev/ttyUSB0 bis 3 erstellt und ttyUSB3 war mein 4G stick

Dann noch die Konfiguration von wvdial:

```

[Dialer Defaults]

Phone = *99#

Username = gprs

Password = eplus

Stupid Mode = on

Dial Command = ATDT

Modem Type = USB Modem

Modem = /dev/ttyUSB3

Init1 = ATZ

[Dialer umts]

Carrier Check = off

Init2= AT+CGDCONT?

Init3= AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet.eplus.de"

ISDN = off

```

Das ist übrigens eine funktionierende Konf. für Aldi Talk  :Wink: 

und danach ein:

```

wvdial -C /etc/wvdial.conf

```

Und schon war ich online!

Grüße Marco

----------

## cryptosteve

Hmm .. auf den ersten Teil Deiner Problemlösung muss man erstmal kommen.  :Wink: 

Vielen Dank dafür, dass Du die Problemlösung hier nochmal veröffentlicht hast. Das dürfte dem einen oder anderen sicher weiterhelfen.

----------

## Marco_H

Hi!

Ja, wenn das mal jeder so machen würde. Sehe leider viel zu oft Threads in Foren mit dem schönen letzten Eintrag:

"kann geschlossen werden, habe die lösung gefunden"

toll....

Grüße Marco

----------

